# Banking Q's- international students?



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi

I heard that banks in Australia does not issue you an ATM card/ or debit card (whatever its called) instantly at the same time you open your account at the branch, instead, the bank sends the card to your mailing address within few days!!

Not sure If I can carry my cash in hand for 5-6 days or wait until I receive my debit card!

*Any idea?*

There must be another convenient way seriously


----------

